# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أخواتي إذا شغل الإنسان عن الطاعة

## أم علي طويلبة علم

إذا شغل الانسان عن الطاعة
http://www.zadnet.net//shank/fraq.mp3

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أنصح بسماعه

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بكِ أم علي ، نصيحة مقبولة لقدسمعته واستفدت كثيرا بارك الله فيكِ ..

----------

